# OK, I have another one...



## WindyIndy (May 14, 2018)

... Sorry everyone but I have another ram. I know the pic is a bad one but it's the only one I have. Do you all think he's a katahdin? Owner thinks he is but no papers to prove it


----------



## Latestarter (May 14, 2018)

definitely a sheep... Does it matter what breed he is?


----------



## WindyIndy (May 14, 2018)

I would like to keep purebreds that's why i ask


----------



## Latestarter (May 14, 2018)

If there are no papers to prove it, it won't matter regardless. I'm not sure of this with sheep... Maybe a PB sheep person can chime in here @secuono @Mike CHS @Baymule @mysunwolf @soarwitheagles Others?  With goats, this is how it works... In order for offspring to be registered, the male MUST be registered with papers. IF the doe is also registered, then the offspring can be registered as PB as well, no issues. If the doe is NOT registered, then the offspring can be registered as "Grade" animals. Which means they are a significant portion (min 50%) PB but not 100%. If the female was 100% PB with no papers, it would still be considered a 50% grade animal. When a PB male is mated to a _1st gen registered Grade female_, that offspring (2nd gen) is also grade (75% PB) and this continues until (I believe) the offspring are a minimum of 93% PB (4th gen). (Or maybe it's 97%?... can't remember, sorry).


----------



## Baymule (May 14, 2018)

No papers, not registered, what @Latestarter said. He looks to be a Katahdin, more pictures would help.

I have Katahdin/Dorper mix sheep. I currently have a 3/4 Dorper ram lamb that I'll use for a couple of lambings. Then I want to get a registered Katahdin ram. That way, I'll be able to register my better lambs as 50%.


----------



## secuono (May 15, 2018)

I don't have that breed, can't even spell it. Looks more like a fat ugly dog to me.


----------



## Baymule (May 15, 2018)




----------



## WindyIndy (May 19, 2018)

Here he is in all glory.


----------



## WindyIndy (May 19, 2018)

Honest options too, hoping didn't mess up.  My first ram was awesome and I don't think I'll ever find another like him


----------



## Baymule (May 20, 2018)

I named my first ram Ramburger.......two lambings later.... he went to freezer camp. I now have his son who just may follow in the hoofprints of his father.....then on to a registered Katahdin ram. LOL


----------

